# All Black steering wheel for 2016 Cruze Limited



## AHayes88 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just curious if anyone who owns the 2016 Cruze Limited 1LT, like myself, has the all black steering wheel? Previous years, the Steering wheel has a silver bottom spoke, but mine does not. I went to the dealer to see if they have that piece to add on to the wheel but they told me that where that certain steering wheel has a different air bag system in it, a silver spoke wont fit on it. I would have to replace the entire steering wheel.. which isn't worth it tbh. Is there any truth in that? I do see all kinds of clip on after market silver spoke that is designed for the first Gen Cruze. I can't see it not working for me. 

Picture of my wheel. 








The specific model of my Cruze is a 2016 Cruze Limited 1LT with the RS Appearance Package.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AHayes88 said:


> Just curious if anyone who owns the 2016 Cruze Limited 1LT, like myself, has the all black steering wheel? Previous years, the Steering wheel has a silver bottom spoke, but mine does not. I went to the dealer to see if they have that piece to add on to the wheel but they told me that where that certain steering wheel has a different air bag system in it, a silver spoke wont fit on it. I would have to replace the entire steering wheel.. which isn't worth it tbh. Is there any truth in that? I do see all kinds of clip on after market silver spoke that is designed for the first Gen Cruze. I can't see it not working for me.
> 
> Picture of my wheel.
> View attachment 211794
> ...


2015 GM took a chunk of stuff out of the 15 and 16 limited I guess to justify WIFI in every car w/o drastically raising the price in all trims. 

The wheel you speak of doesn't exist until you reach 2LT trim which was a LTZ w/o auto climate controls. Up there in Canada you literally got the LTZ wheels and the ability to have push to start in the 2LT further reinforcing that. GM caught on and up and deleted the 2LT trim all together in the gen 2 lineup. 

In short, GM deleted stuff every year with 15/16 being left short changed a bit. You can find the wheel new online or used here in the for sale section.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ew haha, that's like the LS wheel....glad my 2014 1LT has the nicer leather wrapped and silver one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Ew haha, that's like the LS wheel....glad my 2014 1LT has the nicer leather wrapped and silver one.


Fleet 1LT also got that wheel with CC only and no infotainment buttons.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Huh. Coulda sworn the 2016 1LT I had as a rental had a silver wheel.

Maybe it was a 15. But yeah, it was still plastic.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Fleet 1LT also got that wheel with CC only and no infotainment buttons.


Weird the decisions GM makes, probably costs them more to make more wheel options than it does to only put the nicer better wheel into production


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Huh. Coulda sworn the 2016 1LT I had as a rental had a silver wheel.
> 
> Maybe it was a 15. But yeah, it was still plastic.


Here we only have 2LT and LTZ rentals so I never really experienced that unless it was dealer fleet where 1LT in 2012 had that wheel.



anthonysmith93 said:


> Weird the decisions GM makes, probably costs them more to make more wheel options than it does to only put the nicer better wheel into production


That same 1LT with fake wheel also had the Pioneer silver speaker rings.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> Here we only have 2LT and LTZ rentals so I never really experienced that unless it was dealer fleet where 1LT in 2012 had that wheel.
> 
> 
> That same 1LT with fake wheel also had the Pioneer silver speaker rings.


Pissed I want the silver Pioneer rings.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Pissed I want the silver Pioneer rings.


Lol my no options (well, convenience package) 1LT had those.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Lol my no options (well, convenience package) 1LT had those.


My 1LT is a true "no options" I only have fog lights because I added the kit to it myself. No convenience, no MyLink, no Pioneer, no RS.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Pissed I want the silver Pioneer rings.


I did too, wish I could have gotten to Terry before he traded in. 

OP this should be the wheel. Take that part # and search a few more places. 

Steering Wheel | Genuine GM | 95129796 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts

When I swapped my wheel, I went this route used. it has some chrome in it to match the 3 ring gauge cluster in your RS.

Wheel | Genuine GM | 22936176 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts

Third option very popular here is the ZL1 swede wheel.

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oe-gm/22896548

If you don't want the ZL1 logo, I am not sure if you could even swap this part out or not.

http://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oe-gm/95129795/?recommended=1


----------



## AHayes88 (Feb 26, 2014)

Should something like this work, instead of replacing the entire steering wheel? All I would want is the silver spoke lol 

Silver Chrome Steering Wheel Trim Decor Cover for Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2014 | eBay


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AHayes88 said:


> Should something like this work, instead of replacing the entire steering wheel? All I would want is the silver spoke lol
> 
> Silver Chrome Steering Wheel Trim Decor Cover for Chevrolet Cruze 2009-2014 | eBay


In theory, yes. From my fat standards, the bottom of my wheel got damaged from entry exit at the bottom. That silver piece when left alone and dipped got scratched up. Even the leather part of it got tore.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Interesting. I can't say I ever really paid attention to my steering wheel, but it was the first thing I noticed different on the 2015 LT/RS I drove. It did not have a leather wrap on the wheel like my Eco and I didn't notice it was all black as you are describing but it did have all the steering controls like yours.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

ewww. My 2013 1lt has the leather wrapped/silver steering wheel along with the silver speaker outlines for the pioneer system


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Toothless said:


> ewww. My 2013 1lt has the leather wrapped/silver steering wheel along with the silver speaker outlines for the pioneer system


Yeah wish I had the rings and sun & sound setup.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AHayes88 said:


> Just curious if anyone who owns the 2016 Cruze Limited 1LT, like myself, has the all black steering wheel? Previous years, the Steering wheel has a silver bottom spoke, but mine does not. I went to the dealer to see if they have that piece to add on to the wheel but they told me that where that certain steering wheel has a different air bag system in it, a silver spoke wont fit on it. I would have to replace the entire steering wheel.. which isn't worth it tbh. Is there any truth in that? I do see all kinds of clip on after market silver spoke that is designed for the first Gen Cruze. I can't see it not working for me.
> 
> Picture of my wheel.
> View attachment 211794
> ...



Too bad it's plastic, I'd trade in a heartbeat. I hate the silver thing. I bought a red one, to go with my red car, because I couldn't find a black one. I think the red is worse than the silver though, so it s.its in my growing pile of purchased, but not worth returning parts.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Too bad it's plastic, I'd trade in a heartbeat. I hate the silver thing. I bought a red one, to go with my red car, because I couldn't find a black one. I think the red is worse than the silver though, so it s.its in my growing pile of purchased, but not worth returning parts.


Dip or vinyl it. Having done both, Vinyl is best solution for me. I left enough extra vinyl I could fold it over at the bottom so it wouldn't snag/scratch like the bare silver was.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thread bump. I finally found pics of the 1LT Fleet i had a while ago. No leather wheel but chrome speaker rings. 




























Like no XM/OnStar or even a normal antenna but got silver rings...


----------

